# Model S plus delayed



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

https://electrek.co/2021/03/11/tesla-delays-model-s-plaid-plus-mid-2022/
Over a year from now?

I wonder what the problem is.

I hope it doesn't Osborne Model S.

You know what this also pushes back? Roadster - 2023.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> I wonder what the problem is.


The simple answer:
Too many orders have been placed. So new orders are now delayed further.


Garlan Garner said:


> I hope it doesn't Osborne Model S.


That's not how "osborning" works.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Well. Looks like they killed it all together. IMO they want people to spend the extra $ to get the Roadster instead. It has nothing to do with capabilities.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> Well. Looks like they killed it all together. IMO they want people to spend the extra $ to get the Roadster instead. It has nothing to do with capabilities.


Or they simply can't make 4680 cells at this time.

Roadster? You mean they're taking orders for a car that was supposed to be shipping now and trying to push people to a car, that's vastly different in functionality, and has zero concrete timeframe? Why on earth would they do that?


----------

